# Como conectar 2 parlantes a una potencia de 4 salidas.



## DJDiego (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola gente soy nuevo por aquí y les traigo unas dudas que tengo, que seguramente alguno de ustedes sepa aclararme. 

*Quiero conectar 2 parlantes con una potencia de 4 salidas.*

Tengo 2 parlantes subwoofer Pioneer con las siguientes características:

Pioneer TS-W252F  de 10” (25cm)
Potencia Máxima 400W
Potencia Nominal 120W
Impedancia 4 Ohms  -  92dB
Frecuencia 20-3500Hz

Tengo una Potencia Pyramid con las siguientes características:

Pyramid Pro Plus PB-180PX
Potencia 300W – 4 Canales
Potencia Total 4x75W
Impedancia Salida 4-8 Ohms
Frecuencia de respuesta 20-30KHz  –  85dB

Básicamente lo que quiero hacer es conectar de la forma mas eficientemente posible estos 2 parlantes a la potencia de 4 canales, lo que no se, es si los 4 canales de la potencia se pueden puentiar a 2 ya que el manual de la misma no dice nada sobre el tema, ni tampoco estoy seguro de cómo hacer esto y sin dañar algún componente !, y de no ser esto posible, ¿cómo debería conectar los parlantes a la potencia?

Entiendo por mis pocos conocimientos que la potencia no es suficiente para estos parlantes, pero es lo que tengo y en principio los haré funcionar asi y si veo que se escucha muy despacio ahorraré para poder comprar una potencia mejor.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Otra cosa que deseo saber es si quiero agregarle a esto 2  twisters, tengo que tener alguna consideracion en especial? o simplemente conectarlos en paralelo con cada parlante y listo?

Y por ultimo, los parlantes aun no estan en ninguna caja acústica, es realmente importante al momento de contruir la caja que sus dimensiones guarden alguna especie de proporcion con el parlante? o simplemente con un poco de sentido comun se logra casi el mismo resultado? (Perdón por mi ingnoracia  )

Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2009)

1) Lo primero que tenes que averiguar, buscando en la web o analizando el circuito, es si es posible ponerlos en puente. Si esto no se puede hacer...vas a tener que dejar dos canales sin usar, por que poner los canales en paralelo sin saber que tiene adentro es para que se queme algo.

2) Para agregar dos tweeters hace falta un divisor de frecuencia pasivo para separar las frecuencias que va a cada parlante..agudos a uno y graves al otro. Si te han sobrado dos canales, podés conectar en ellos los tweeters y en los otros los woffers, pero vas a necesitar un crossover activo para separar las frecuencias.

3) Los baffles SE CALCULAN, no se hacen al boleo o con sentido común. Leé este hilo para que veas lo que tenés que hacer: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Saludos!


----------



## DJDiego (Ago 12, 2009)

Gracias por responder. 

He buscado por toda la web y no pude encontrar nada sobre si los canales son puenteables o no, asi que supongo que no trae esta opcion mi potencia.

Eso de conectar los tweeters a las otras 2 salidas, no será mucho? se la agunatan los tweeters?. La potencia trae incorporada un crossover, me sirve?

Y gracias por lo de los bafles, yo pense que para SubWoofer 10'' con que la caja tenga unos 60 litros era suficiente.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2009)

Si no son puenteables, entonces las podés usar para bi-amplificar, que es conectar los woofers a un par de canales y los tweeters al otro.
Si se la van a aguantar o no...lo desconozco, por que no sé que tweeters son, pero de todas formas vas a tener que ajustar la señal de entrada a cada canal para que respete la distribución de potencia original de la señal, y los canales de los tweeters van a trabajar a baja potencia, dependiendo de donde les cortes la frecuencia con el crossover.
Si te sirve o el crossover que tenés...tampo lo sé, pero te tiene que permitir ajustar la salida para cada canal y ajustar la frecuencia de corte de los pasa-bajos y pasa-altos, y debe tenr dos de cada uno de ellos.

Saludos!


----------



## sornyacolores (Ago 12, 2009)

pues puentearles pero verifica que sean las mismas salidas (izq-Der)
Yo lo hice con una radio de cajon
y funciona a las mil maravillas
aunque no sea estereo real jeje


----------



## DJDiego (Nov 21, 2009)

ChuxYumi dijo:


> pues puentearles pero verifica que sean las mismas salidas (izq-Der)
> Yo lo hice con una radio de cajon
> y funciona a las mil maravillas
> aunque no sea estereo real jeje




Ufff..... que ha pasado tiempo, pero bueno ya estoy de vuelta en el rodeo.
Me podrias explicar basicamente como hacer para puentear las salidas, por mas que no sea stereo real.  Esto le puede traer problemas a la potencia??
Saludos y muchas gracias por responder.


----------



## sornyacolores (Feb 10, 2011)

no respondi en 6 meses pero bueno, (la escuela sabes) el el tema ps hacerlo directo, o como dicen en mi Mexico (y con todo respeto) Al madrazo jeje saludos


----------

